
Show HN: Saver (Chrome extension) – save LinkedIn profiles/arXiv papers online - bryanhpchiang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k94_xMtR0rQ&feature=youtu.be
======
bryanhpchiang
Just spent a few hours building a Chrome extension that lets you save stuff
online (LinkedIn profiles, arXiv papers) into a spreadsheet (Airtable).
Thought it might be useful for others so wanted to share it here.

Prob gonna publish on Chrome store, lmk what you think -- thanks!

